# I got my own calls today!



## nic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I had to stop by and offer some thanks to Ed @ EW Calls & Don (youngdon) for the new calls I received today!

They are AWESOME! Thank you both so much for thinking of me! I was quite surprised to see an envelope from Don addressed to me. Totally unexpected. And the call with the certificate from Ed was pretty cool too! Again, totally unexpected.

They are beautiful calls! I guess I'm going to have to perfect my technique now. (I have to admit, I think my 7 year old is better than I am)

Anyway, I just wanted to make sure I dropped in to Thank You both - You guys ROCK!

Take care!
Nicole
(Chris' other half)
This one is from Ed - it's the same one Chris just posted about, but this one is mine. It's beautiful!
















These are from Don. I think they will be the perfect size for me! The closed reed call is at most 3" tall. So pretty small.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice Nicole, you've got some special calls there. Good to see a post from a better half. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum nic....

You are most welcome Nicole. The way I see it you are half responsible for this site we all love so much and when Chris told me you were going to start calling with him I knew you'd need a couple to fill your lanyard. I hope they bring in many dogs for you.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome Nicole, hope you enjoy the sport as much as we do! Now you get to practice at home and drive Chris bonkers LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice calls Nichole ! Now go out and show the old man how it's done !!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome Nicole. Those should serve you well. Congratulations.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome and good luck on the calling.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome and post some photos when you out call and out shoot Chris.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice calls Nicole! Thanks for all the hard work your are doing for our hang out!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think she gave Ed a little too much thanks for the call that I bought for her. I guess I should have been more clear about that. She got Don's calls on the same day and I guess maybe she thought it was one big giveaway.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Congrats on your new calls!!!......I didn't even know that Don made calls!!


Now you know !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you like the call Nicole, sorry for the late post but I have been away.


----------

